# most annoying rule in a game



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

For me it is strength 7 alto brake on chariots, I have another fear


----------



## Ragnar_Burmane (Dec 15, 2006)

I think for me it is the spell pit of shades auto destroying war machines and how easily it finishes some of the uber characters like Kroak or Kairos for example


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

today for me it was killing blow
killed my count mannfred, he was killed with full wounds from a bloodletter
5 WOUNDS TAKEN BY ONE HIT


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

as a tomb king player it has to be S7 instant destuction of chariots its sooooo annoying.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Is there any other rules people hate/annoy people, what about unbrakeable


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

For me its going to be the new warriors of chaos number 6 spell from tzeench list. Possibilty of killing and entire unit with no saves of kind including all characters apart of the unit... lame!


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

Damn that would be lame. I hope that spell has a very high casting number.


----------



## Seth the Dark (Aug 27, 2008)

I believe its like 15+ or something.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

Me it is having to roll dice!!!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

for me its not so much a rule but the changing of the magic phase a few editions ago I still frequently forget it and usually take a force that has little reliance on magic as when I had a tzeench army forgetting the magic phase was a catastrophic over sight now if i forget it with my dwarves or empire its not so pivitol.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Losing to a fear causing unit and pretty much autobreaking sucks very much.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

What about assasin rules I find them annoying


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I currently dislike some of the combinations possible with DE characters, one opponent seems to have a near unkillable general and the most tooled up assassin I have had the misfortune to meet.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Yay... I can move a forest! A 6 inch, easilly avoidable (when you are as tactically inept as me :grin: )... forest.

Other than that no rules really irritate me for things like aiding in my loss tally. I manage that quite enough on my own! :laugh:


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

asianavatar said:


> Losing to a fear causing unit and pretty much autobreaking sucks very much.


only if your beaten by an OUTNUMBERING fear causing unti do you automatically break.

i'm always against threads like this as i really don't find many rules annoying i mean without such rules armies would be boring and units would be the same and people would end up taking lots of high stat units rather than tactical choices surely this is the reason fantasy is so popular, the little intricate rules make for a more interesting battle rather than my unit has strength 6 and will therefore beat everyone.

yea things can be a little annoying but you outweigh them with annoying rules in your own army.

and being realistic surely its understandable a chariot would crumple to a high strength shot/hit i mean a chariot with a cannon ball hole through it would be pretty crap


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

You make a good point DW, and I for one wouldn't change any of the rules I have moaned about, but that doesn't stop me finding them irritating sometimes! 

I think for me the only thing I would change is GWs infernal skillcreep. I find it tedious and a little bit patronising that the armybook writers think it will go unmissed that each new book is that little bit stronger, making people who like winning (or dislike losing more) buy the new army to say competitive.

Having said that without those sales maybe there wouldn't be an 8th edition, so I just live it and pick an army I like to convert more than win with!


----------



## jax40kplyr (Sep 15, 2008)

Fast Cavalry and failed charges. Hey I see you - declare charge - oh you run now I'm a failed charge move and get flanked. Add in the fact of the fast cav move alround and position however -Grrrr annoying. 
Oh well - thats why they invented flamers!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Overall I find the game well balanced and to be honest i dont think the power creep is that significant. Though i will say the armies that have been left for a long time need some real TLC (Tomb Kings and Beasts of Chaos), that said they can still be really competetive.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Lack of ... erm, Line of Sight.
Peripheral vision and occasional turning of head does exist...


----------

